
Coloring 3D prints with DIY computational hydrographics (and Blender) - dezork
https://formlabs.com/blog/full-color-pattern-3d-prints-computational-hydrographics/
======
dezork
I've made the source files are available for people to experiment with: it's
not a perfect process yet, and I think with some crowdsourced effort it could
get a lot more refined. The application would be coloring any 3D print that
has a diffuse color/UV map: figurines, product prototypes, that kinda thing.

